# waiver of subrogation



## mimistg4u (Nov 24, 2004)

I got a complex I snowplow for that is asking me to provide a waiver of subrogation as regards to snowplowing, salting and sanding. How long should it take to get this done through an insurance agency? How much will it cost?


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

depending on what you have anyway, and what needs to be written. 
they can do it overnight at the most, mine can do it almost while i wait. 
600, although that was a blanket to cover multiple properties for the same client. 
i believe single location, single client was around 150. 

ballparkin


----------

